# FGC 6 ?



## kdwind (Mar 7, 2012)

I am trying to figure out what this bottle is, please.  It says FGC (maybe FCC ?) and the number 6 on the bottom.  It is concave on the one side and about 9.5 inches tall.

 Any help is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## kdwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's another look at the backside


----------



## kdwind (Mar 7, 2012)

lastly, a picture of the bottom with the markings.  Thanks again!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Kim,

 Welcome to this place, and thanks for bringing the nice green flask.

 Most likely it's FCG:

 "F.C.C.CO..............mis-reading of "F.C.G.CO.", below. The "G" is often embossed to appear more like a "C".
 F.C.G.C...............Falls City Glass Company, Louisville, KY (1884-1892)
 F.C.G.CO..............Falls City Glass Company, Louisville, KY (1884-1892). This factory made a wide variety of bottles and jars. The FCGCO initials are found on fruit jars, pickle bottles, hock wines, coffin flasks, blob beers, peppersauces, olive oils, worcestershire sauce bottles, shoe polish bottles, etc. Their product most well-known to glass collectors is the cobalt blue wax sealer fruit jar which is extremely scarce. This plant was located in the Portland neighborhood of Louisville." From.


----------



## kdwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you!!  So if it is from the Falls City Glass Company then it would be circa 1884-1892, correct?  Any value here?  

 Trying to convince my hubby that my new glass collecting hobby will not only be fun and interesting, but could have monetary value as well


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Kim,

 I'm not a good judge of value. It has some, for sure. It's a nice green color & would grace any window it encountered.

 Where are you discovering your bottles?




From.


----------



## kdwind (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info!!!

 I received some old bottles from my Aunt's estate and it got my hooked, so now I look for cool and unusual bottles at flea markets and garage sales. I just started looking/collecting a few weeks ago.

 Truly appreciate the help and the warm welcomes


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello David,

 Thanks for the correction and the scholarship. Good to see you posting here. I'm a big fan of your new & improved  Glass Bottle Marks site.

 Hope you'll reactivate your A-BN presence in the coming days.


----------



## DavidW (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re:  RE: FGC 6 ?*

Hi kdwind (Kim), for some reason my post from 2012 has disappeared from this thread, so I will re-post the gist of what I wrote back then..........your green "F G C" liquor flask is of British origin, and was made by Forsters Glass Company, St. Helens, Lancashire, England (United Kingdom) which operated 1902-1966. That EXACT shape of flask combined with the style of lip and color was never made by Falls City Glass Company of Louisville. That style of lip (double ring) is very common on a lot of British liquor bottles of various types.  I would guess your flask was made sometime in the 1910s or 1920s. Btw,  Falls City Glass Company only used the initials "F.C.G.CO." (and occasionally "F.C.G.C.")  but NEVER only 3 letters  F C G.  In any case the letters on your bottle are indeed "F G C"  and not F C G.   I hope this will help to clear up any confusion.  Take care & Good Collecting!David Whitten GlassBottleMarks.com


----------

